
Show HN: JSON-Inspired Mind Mapping - archmaster
https://www.nodeknockout.com/entries/105-wondermap
======
archmaster
Josh and I made WonderMap in 48 hours for Node Knockout. It's kinda a Google
Keep and Evernote hybrid, but with key/value pairs and rich types. We'll
continue adding more features!

Please leave us a vote if it looks cool :)
[https://www.nodeknockout.com/entries/105-wondermap/vote](https://www.nodeknockout.com/entries/105-wondermap/vote)

